
Offline AI adaptive music app - zappau
http://aimi.fm
======
zappau
New app uses AI to arrange and adapt content from electronic music artists in
real-time. Runs on-device (iOS) with 30 minutes of free use per day, or paid
subscription for unlimited use. The app currently uses content from in-house
artists but the company has announced that well-known artists will appear on
the app in the future.

